# If your state still allows smoking in places like bars, restaurants and casinos......



## Skoallio (Dec 20, 2013)

I say treat everyday like its the last day you could smoke at those places. Enjoy it while it lasts! Any day now they will ban smoking everywhere including the ones I listed plus cigar shops, cigar bars, your car and your house. Its inevitable and cant be stopped. Just because my state allows smoking in bars now dont mean it stays that way.. It wont last. Eventually the whole country will be like New York.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

oh well, life will go on. Why worry about it?


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

There is no smoking in any bar here, California, but when they wrote the law, they said no smoking in the bar or within 20 feet of the MAIN entrance. some places are getting around that by putting a deck, or covered area, beside the back or side door. As for the casinos here, we have 2 here, but they don't allow cigar or pipe smoking. I don't know why they don't set up cigar lounges in them, I think they could do a good business with that.


----------



## SemperInvicta (Jan 7, 2014)

Skoallio said:


> I say treat everyday like its the last day you could smoke at those places. Enjoy it while it lasts! Any day now they will ban smoking everywhere including the ones I listed plus cigar shops, cigar bars, your car and your house. Its inevitable and cant be stopped. Just because my state allows smoking in bars now dont mean it stays that way.. It wont last. Eventually the whole country will be like New York.


You can do nothing or choose to fight against it. Believe me, if every cigarette, pipe and cigar smoker wrote their representatives and showed up for the public debate on these matters, none of these laws would *ever* be passed. Many don't even vote, so why should their representatives in government care at all about them???

The haters are winning because they not only say something and actually vote, but are loud and persistent.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SemperInvicta said:


> You can do nothing or choose to fight against it. Believe me, if every cigarette, pipe and cigar smoker wrote their representatives and showed up for the public debate on these matters, none of these laws would *ever* be passed. Many don't even vote, so why should their representatives in government care at all about them???
> 
> The haters are winning because they not only say something and actually vote, but are loud and persistent.


There is a method to their madness....make Legislation so ridiculous and laden with earmarks....let the lawyer lobbyists form the bill and then if a voter writes in always answered with a 'Form Letter' that doesn't even answer the question. It makes Voters so tired of the system that they don't do anything afterwards and that's how things are done with your Representatives....tire us out and never vote them out and they remain in their career for years.


----------



## c.nickerson (Jun 10, 2015)

I've looked into opening a cigar shop and lounge in my town, closest lounge is 45 minutes away. I've been told by people at the town that they wont approve it and don't want it in our town. Meanwhile we have half a dozen new "vape" shops and a hookah lounge where people just smoke weed. :/


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

c.nickerson said:


> I've looked into opening a cigar shop and lounge in my town, closest lounge is 45 minutes away. I've been told by people at the town that they wont approve it and don't want it in our town. Meanwhile we have half a dozen new "vape" shops and a hookah lounge where people just smoke weed. :/


Of course, that is all safe to them.


----------

